# Maoyu Maou Yuusha



## BoredOfBoredom (Jun 30, 2011)

this



> Summary
> 
> After a long and treacherous journey, our Hero finally arrives at the Dark Lady’s castle only to find himself being asked for help. The Hero explains how the war that the demons have brought upon the humans have killed thousands and put more in misery. The queen of demons however argues that this war has made the human society band together as one and showed empirical evidence how it has increased population, increased production, boosted economy and improved society overall. Furthermore, she explains to the Hero that ending this war will result in a civil war that will produce more bloodshed than there ever was. The Hero, convinced that the only way to bring peace, relatively speaking, is to join forces with the Dark Lady, agrees to help with her plans!



This manga certainly has an ... interesting take on the classic hero versus evil overlord.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 30, 2011)

There's like 5-6 different version of the story out there. 

Chapter 2 should be out soon  here. Extras used the one with the better art.

I was going to make this thread once the second chapter came out; I love it so far.

A guy on 2ch wrote the novel on a whim it seems, he didn't expect it to get so popular with all the different manga versions coming out from different magazines. lol

I wouldn't be surprise if an anime was announce down the road. 

I'll upload a picture of some of the characters appearing in story later, it's a pain in the ass to upload right now. (7.6MB)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 30, 2011)

Saw this while looking around for something new to get into over at baka-updates, so here I am.  That 2ch bit of info. is pretty great. As for the chapter, I liked it already. Even bringing up the benefits of war being something that people really have gone over. Although I've also heard of the whole broken window fallacy being applied to it as a counter. 

Back to the series, I love how they draw the queen, from silly expressions to looks of disdain. But what a prize to offer! She would be a great teacher even with her lack of experience. Better yet, this started out like one of those manga guide books I see from time to time. Like understanding physics or about astronomy. xD This all makes me think of the prosecution of forward thinking people because their ideas are so out there for their time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2011)

wow, this one is good I liked it also is only me or she explained an analysis of what a war consists of?


----------



## datchapin (Jul 7, 2011)

thats a badass array of characters.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 7, 2011)

Just within the first chapter, the analysis of the long-term effects of war that the manga did was excellent. It really offered a different experience than the normal Good Vs Evil scenario.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing manga. It really did offer a different approach from the different good versus evil fights. The artstyle is rather cutesy too. I'm liking it a lot so far. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

It reminds me of *Superior* in almost every major way, from study on the pointlessness of war, to the archetype reversal of the supposed big bad  Except the Demon Queen starts out good as soon as she meets the hero in this work. She doesn't slowly turn good from the influence of the hero as she does in *Superior*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The one thing i particularly like in this work over Superior is how the author took modern concepts of political common sense and applied them into a fantasy adventure that seems like it would have never been able to mix the two.

Superior is more about the demons and humans fighting and the gray area between their motivations, this seems more like "the humans/demons were looking for someone to blame as usual for their own idiocy, and thus they fought" such is the case IRL between factions


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 19, 2011)

*Chapter: 02*


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2011)

They're more fit to be scholars than military leaders. Oh, and the maid. I love the maid. Wash my undies and lead an army at the same time? :33


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 19, 2011)

Heh, the queen has such sensible clothing. But it looks like the head maid is there just to remedy that issue with her sensible suggestions. Who knows what random things she's been telling her queen to get her to wear or do things.  But she makes such funny faces that it makes it hard not to tease her. But in that stern manner lies someone who has no qualms about helping those who seek to improve their situation. Huzzah for that, sounds like having a queen like hers helped her along in that level of empathy.

I distantly remember learning about rotating crops at some point. I was a bit baffled by the mention of clover since I only thought of them as weeks. but a quick look around yielded this:


> Clover is an example of a nitrogen -fixing plant, or one that pulls nitrogen from the air and stores it in its roots. As the roots die and decay, the nitrogen enters the soil, where it can be used by other plants.


And also this:


> Thus one plant, like clover, has a high power of gathering nitrogen, and another, like wheat, a very low power. Plants vary in their weight of roots ; as an illustration, clover carries several times the weight of roots that wheat does ; it will be seen that, inasmuch as clover roots are very much richer in nitrogen than wheat, and carry enough nitrogen to grow a crop of wheat, that wheat will most advantageously follow clover.


So blessing of the earth sounds like nitrogen in the soil.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2011)

Read the first chapter. 

I like this manga.


----------



## Destin (Aug 13, 2011)

Chapter 3 is out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol, not much of a shock that the queen would have problems dealing with children with her world being centered on reason. In her busy schedule she still managed to squeeze in a two cute moments with the hero. Who had fun teaching himself it seems. xD 

The downsides of the potato made me think of the Potato Famine and the role disease played in that. Anyway, I assume trying to get people into the potato is going to be hard. I read an article just a bit ago how potatoes were linked to all sorts of negative things. Like thinking it was related to leporosy because of the way it looks.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 14, 2011)

I really despise people who have never known starvation in their lives.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the bump. I forgot about this manga.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 14, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I really despise people who have never known starvation in their lives.



I think hardship would be the correct word. Putting it like you do would just encourage anorexic mindset.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2011)

Its not bad, but it is a little excessive on the dialogue. 

^holydemon what manga is that in your sig, I feel like I have seen it before.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 5, 2011)

Chapter 4 has been released. : )


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha, these characters and their lack of names. I thought the knight wouldn't get along with the queen at all because her former team member ran off with her. But it looks like the two of them pair up nicely to rule over the hero. I imagine his adventure might turn up pretty interesting. Since he's going to be wearing that armor he might even get into some trouble with his magician friend since she won't recognize him. Or she'll think he's been won over to the bad side.

Hadn't expected monasteries to support the potato with what happened in the reality of the past. But even though that was dealt with easy enough there's not this trouble with merchants.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Its not bad, but it is a little excessive on the dialogue.
> 
> ^holydemon what manga is that in your sig, I feel like I have seen it before.



Sket Dance.

I'll be reading this later. I hate DDLing.


----------



## zapman (Sep 27, 2011)

Good and interesting manga thanks for making thread OP


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 28, 2011)

The hero is doing much on his own all without acting like he's done something impressive. Which makes him all the cooler. Will be fun to see what kind of place the Demon Queen came from. And she herself is facing interesting times with the merchants meeting her for the first time. I expect that she shall impress them much with her forward thinking. But that might just make them see her as a threat or something to be used even more.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2011)

I see two-faced merchant ... looks like Hero is doing some fairy work


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 27, 2011)

Chapter 6 is now out. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



As expected, a great negotiation went on against the merchant. Although I should probably just say she rolled him completely over with her words. But wow, he sure upped her with that proposal. Alongside that is the beautifully drawn standoff with the knight. Also greeted with some incredulous laughter and a proposal. xD This series has so much good going for it.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 27, 2011)

I understand Merchant completely. What man of the business lineage wouldn't like a woman with intelligence, beauty, and wit to boot?

I sense misunderstandings in the next chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 29, 2011)

Chapter 7 came out some time ago. :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, poor suffering Queen with her mountain of work. Those worries not even being her primary source of concern with the Hero running around out there. But then it got serious and the Hero’s desire to spare her feelings seems like something that would hurt rather be good in any way. I suppose I might believe in the better to have loved and lost matter after all. The way the Queen explained war looked like a bigger version of the thought that difficulties must come if there is to be any recognizable good. Something else I’d agree with although I’m not sure I would go with the war scale of it. 

On the human side of things it looks like even as rulers they don’t have much choice when it comes to what Central and the power of the Church want. But here goes another case where I can’t wait to see what an old ally of the Hero would think upon meeting him once again.


----------



## zapman (Dec 24, 2011)

nice, was good to see hero and demon queen together again for a little bit lol


----------



## illmatic (Dec 24, 2011)

This manga . Demon Queen was  this chapter. She really is unbelievable. 

A whole year apart from each other and they were only together for such a short time. Long Distance relationships just don't work most of the time in fiction or in real life. 

1 year has passed of the 3 years that was mentioned in a previous chapter. I assume the plan is to put a stop the demon/human war in the next 2 years.

Salt, Now that's a interesting strategy.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Kirito (Dec 24, 2011)

Now the fangirls can squeal.

Gunpowder and salt huh ..?


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 24, 2011)

Isn't their like 5 different manga versions of this all with different art styles etc. Seems like the authors milking this more than a fair bit.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 24, 2011)

He deserves it. The story is marvelous.

I wanna see every version though, and see which is the best. This version we're reading here is the "middle one" since IIRC the other one is real seinen and the other one is shoujo.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 25, 2011)

Kirito said:


> He deserves it. The story is marvelous.
> 
> I wanna see every version though, and see which is the best. This version we're reading here is the "middle one" since IIRC the other one is real seinen and the other one is shoujo.



Meh the story is good but I don't think it's that good. At least from what I've read so far. It's eseentially just basic history with romance and a fantasy setting. Everthing said here I learnt by the time I was 14. The romance and action is nice as is the historical basing but it's nothing ground-breaking. Hence why I don't see the need to see the story drawn by so many different mangaka's. Sequels and spin offs are fine but so many versions of the base manga's by different art styles is an ehh.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 27, 2011)

I think a big part of the fun is in seeing the familiar material from history and the like being used in a manga series. Even if I know it all I still eagerly read it to see what else from the past will be used like brand new material for these people still stuck in a world both new and old. 

The female knight accepted the queen's words so easily. It was a great note to part on to more serious matters. I loved seeing the merchant again to throw the queen off even as she brings a big surprise of her own. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> He deserves it. The story is marvelous.
> 
> I wanna see every version though, and see which is the best. This version we're reading here is the "middle one"
> 
> since IIRC the other one is real seinen and the other one is shoujo.


Don't know if you saw this already, but at least the first chapter of three others have been released.

The 4-koma: Ch.56
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha - Oka no Mukou e: 
Asami You's Maoyuu Maou Yuusha - Ch.56
(and it seems that the fifth one will eventually be done by Viscans as well )


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 14, 2012)

I was expecting something more exciting than reinforcements when the Queen spoke of needing time. But that was pretty cool anyway. xD The South Arctic General was respectable in his last stand but woah there on the little Knight managing to surpass even him.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 27, 2012)

Whee, Extra Scans changed domains and the 10th chapter is now out:
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't say it is any surprise that Female Knight would have girls squeeing over her and that the Queen would have more interested people as well. The way the Hero got the troops to get moving was unexpected though. xD Romantic matters aside, looks like after dealing with demons they are set up to deal with the problems of jealous humans. Perfect for coming after the talk of the Hero being isolated for his talent.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Meh the story is good but I don't think it's that good. At least from what I've read so far. It's eseentially just basic history with romance and a fantasy setting. Everthing said here I learnt by the time I was 14. The romance and action is nice as is the historical basing but it's nothing ground-breaking. Hence why I don't see the need to see the story drawn by so many different mangaka's. Sequels and spin offs are fine but so many versions of the base manga's by different art styles is an ehh.



I'm not talking about premise since what anyone thinks of has already been done at this point in time. Basic history with romance and fantasy is a hard thing to execute. Believe me, I've been there. Not really manga but literature.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Chapter 11
Lots of fanservice this chapter 
Harem is also in full effect pek


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR THE LONG AWAITED UPDATE.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2012)

Seeing times like these make me glad for our technology. No more of that crazy long time needed to duplicate texts. Even with the press it seems so involved over our current printing techniques. I imagine in the future out bookmaking processes will seem rather primitive as well. 

But oh wow, what a casual bathing scene. @_@ And lol, “annoying big-boobed queen”, surely no one jealous there. But ha, that Queen sure knows how to make use of people. Should be fun if she meets the Fire Princess even if the Hero is immune to her charms. xD


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jun 5, 2012)

Chapter 13 is out
Vol.6;Ch.11


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha, awesome!  
Well, I don?t think there?s an order to them (at least to those two I posted) but they seem to cover slightly different periods or something (the one with fewer chapters and a shorter title seems to have some flashbacks in it...perhaps it?s more serious?).

Anyway, I?ll read them when I get through some other series I?m reading atm...(and how the hell can you guys read so many series at the same time? Do you still remember what?s going on in them?  I?m asking cuz I always see one of you admings posting around in these threads  )


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2012)

Ch.8-9

14 is out 

btw anyone got a link to the 2ch thread? or the light novel of it


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> ch. 389
> 
> 14 is out
> 
> btw anyone got a link to the 2ch thread? or the light novel of it



That was a damn nice speech...the only thing that confused me a bit was when she said she refused those welcoming hands because she?s a human...did she mean it like she wanted to do everything by her own power, or how should I interpret this?

This is a great manga, gags & romantic elements are top, while the seriousness of the topic doesn?t suffer. I might give the other versions a go as well (though I hear this version?s best anyway  ).

Now I?m just curious what that ritual envolving Demon Queen entailed and how she?ll react to these new tensions in the human world (which she should have foreseen anyway...).


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah looks to be some dark power stuff the queen is enduring


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> yeah looks to be some dark power stuff the queen is enduring



After having been "charged up" by touching Hero she did say with that she?d be able to endure all the past demon lords or something. It?s probably a test of will or the like, where they check whether she?s still suitable for the job.

And I ask myself where the Wizard Hero searched for is? The library she searched seems to be connected to the current demon lord anyway, maybe she?ll find her there ^^ (and I hope that girl doesn?t fancy Hero too xD this isn?t a harem manga ).


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah seems like the library is the current queen's old home xD

wonder if she'll meet up with wizard girl


----------



## Stalin (Jun 13, 2012)

Why are the weaboos  leaving the words Yuusha and Maoh untranslated?


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2012)

that's the name of the character? and also demon/devil king = maoh so their isn't really a difference


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 13, 2012)

Such dignity from her in her speech, she really has learned much in her time with the Queen. A nice way to win more people over and make them feel uplifted despite their condition. I agree completely with the thought that living itself is an eternal learning process.  I had to laugh at how the Emissary was calling the citizens mindless when he's the one trying to limit their thoughts and control their actions. 


BlueDemon said:


> (and how the hell can you guys read so many series at the same time? Do you still remember what?s going on in them?  I?m asking cuz I always see one of you admins posting around in these threads  )


I can only speak for myself, and I'm just a smod, not an admin. But I like trying out all sorts of things. Unlike Kira, who is an admin, I don't stick with many series like he does. xD

I do have a fair amount of free time since I only work part time and it has been a number of years since I graduated from college. As for remembering, for me it is kind of hard when it has been many months between chapters. Sometimes I have to look back at the last couple pages of previous chapters to jog my memory.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> yeah seems like the library is the current queen's old home xD
> 
> wonder if she'll meet up with wizard girl



Yap, hilarity would ensue. Probably 

And are you guys sometimes put off by everybody calling themselves by their occupation/title? I guess it?s a bit unpersonal but...don?t know what to think of it yet ^^ (but it doesn?t really disturb me that much, actually).

I?m more disturbed of Knight Woman?s advances towards hero...I mean, she was in his party for years, do something then, woman! Not when he?s already promised to somebody else  (not that he would?ve had understood what she was trying to do anyway xD).


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> btw anyone got a link to the 2ch thread? or the light novel of it



i remember seeing something similar in the past. i stumbled onto it as i was looking for the densha otoko 2ch thread.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Such dignity from her in her speech, she really has learned much in her time with the Queen. A nice way to win more people over and make them feel uplifted despite their condition. I agree completely with the thought that living itself is an eternal learning process.  I had to laugh at how the Emissary was calling the citizens mindless when he's the one trying to limit their thoughts and control their actions.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, and I'm just a smod, not an admin. But I like trying out all sorts of things. Unlike Kira, who is an admin, I don't stick with many series like he does. xD
> 
> I do have a fair amount of free time since I only work part time and it has been a number of years since I graduated from college. As for remembering, for me it is kind of hard when it has been many months between chapters. Sometimes I have to look back at the last couple pages of previous chapters to jog my memory.



Yeah, agree with the first part...and oh, the irony =)

As for the 2nd part: that settles my curiosity, thanks


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 14, 2012)

Chapter 15 came out not that long ago.
It's just one of Akon's soldiers who was sent to investigate


*Spoiler*: __ 



Touching how the Queen talked about Hero so warmly during her difficult trial. But I assume that the theory that Central temporarily allying with the Demons will happen. Enemy of my enemy and all. Plus it makes me think of the craziness of Honorary Aryans back in WW2. But wow, didn't expect them to go with the two churches route. Talk about a neat point of confrontation while letting the people decide which they want to go with without bloodshed. Good thing the sister was around to give a commoner's prospective on things.




And did you all hear there's going to be a MMY anime? 




BlueDemon said:


> And are you guys sometimes put off by everybody calling themselves by their occupation/title? I guess it?s a bit unpersonal but...don?t know what to think of it yet ^^ (but it doesn?t really disturb me that much, actually).
> 
> I?m more disturbed of Knight Woman?s advances toward hero...I mean, she was in his party for years, do something then, woman! Not when he?s already promised to somebody else  (not that he would?ve had understood what she was trying to do anyway xD).


Since I'm bad at remembering names having them called by the titles doesn't bother me any. That and I think that they could be doing it for a reason. Making it feel like it could be any hero out there at any point in the distant past. 

As for Female Knight, I think she's fallen into the pitfall of so many other series. The friend type character who doesn't want to change anything in the relationship for fear of loosing a friend. That and before it seemed like they were mostly around each other as fighters. I feel that having the Queen around has opened up the Knight's eyes on how things could be different. The importance of having others to care about and all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 26, 2012)

Chapter 16 is out!

Interesting new developments!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahh yes. The power of music is incredible. Also, the power of liquidity and agriculture.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2013)

The first time I tried reading this I only managed to read four chapters before being side-tracked by a few other mangas.  Despite that I really enjoyed the manga so when I learned that there was going to be an anime for this I decided to go ahead and read the remaining chapters that were translated.  I really really like this manga.  At the moment it's probably my favorite on-going manga.  The Hero and the Demon Queen make for some excellent protagonists. :33

Can't wait for chapter 21 to come out.


----------



## zapman (Jan 3, 2013)

big cliffhanger.

did she go evil or not?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll have to catch up...soon xD


----------



## Kirito (Jan 3, 2013)

I think she did and Hero will use the power of heart to change her again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 3, 2013)

The power of heart never fails


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2013)

It'll be a kiss that returns her to normal.


----------



## zapman (Jan 4, 2013)

new chapter out
when they charged at him!?

*Spoiler*: __ 



well wasn't really expecting that, was hoping hero was gonna show up this chapter. would have been cool to see them go at it for abit. 
Think she will come out her usual self?


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

There's a chance that the Demon Queen will return as her normal self but I would prefer it if she was still corrupted just so that the Hero could return her back to normal.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 17, 2013)

There are several mangas of this title 

The RAWs are from this version. This manga is currently at the Maou being accused of heresy part of the story.

The one being translated til Ch.21 (and being up-to-date with it) is the "Kotowaru" version and it's way beyond that part already.

But you should already know about them, having asked about it on the previous page 


Imho, Kotowaru is the better one from the two, with more detailed story telling.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 17, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> There are several mangas of this title
> 
> The RAWs are from this version. This manga is currently at the Maou being accused of heresy part of the story.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, that's why I was confused. So that version is only so far with 31 chapters? Ah, seems there are only around 18 pages a chapter...
And I thought about checking out the other versions as well, but I think I had already heard this version was the best, so I stuck to it. I can still check the other versions when I have more time, but I'm honestly not that curious about them (like the art in this one the most, anyway!).

Is it always the same author? I know I have already asked about them, but I still forgot it =P


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

> Is it always the same author? I know I have already asked about them, but I still forgot it =P



Yes, the author is the same for all the manga versions.  It's just the artists that are different.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 17, 2013)

Really enjoying the anime.

Can't wait for next week's ep.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Really enjoying the anime.
> 
> Can't wait for next week's ep.



This isn't the anime thread, please use the following thread to discuss the anime:



Anyways, the raw for chapter 22 of the Comp Ace version came out a few days ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As predicted, Hero manages to help the Demon Queen regain control.


----------



## zapman (Feb 17, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Anyways, the raw for chapter 22 of the Comp Ace version came out a few days ago.



got a link?


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

zapman said:


> got a link?



Here you go.


----------



## zapman (Feb 18, 2013)

cool, nice last panel


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 19, 2013)

How far is the anime and which version does it follow? Is it any good?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> How far is the anime and which version does it follow? Is it any good?



Not sure where the anime is at right now though I suppose that it should be somewhere near the late teens.  It follows this version of the manga I believe:

split into two.

Or at least the art-style is similar. 

Anyways, chapter 22 of the best version is out. 

split into two.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2013)

Best version best ending portrayal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 9, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Not sure where the anime is at right now though I suppose that it should be somewhere near the late teens.  It follows this version of the manga I believe:
> 
> split into two.
> 
> ...



The Akira Ishida one is the official one they just don't use the designs which is a damn shame.

Fucking loved this chapter. Wish I could fully articulate my feelings.


----------



## rajin (Mar 12, 2013)

*raws 24 to 36
Aizen. 
Aizen. *


----------



## rajin (Mar 28, 2013)

*37 raw the nasty shit he was experimenting with *


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome chapter, loved the moments with Maou and Yuusha in the beginning.  And when the Hero showed the demons an attack...

Things seem to be getting heated, the introduction of the musket is going to wreck havoc on the battlefield for certain.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2013)

somehow all the usual tension when i'm reading this is gone because of the anime ending (which was hella rushed btw)


----------



## Muk (Apr 2, 2013)

though the last episode was the same as this chapter just condensed down to 20 min of animation.

can't wait for this to pick up again for the 2nd story arc


----------



## haegar (Apr 17, 2013)

eh, whenever I newly discover something with nice plot, characters nd ecchi muk has already long been there before me. true coneisseur 

watched the anime. had some minor animation flaws, could have had slightly more action and service and somehow the last few episodes seemed a bit rushed and chaotic plotwise but all in all rather satisfying.

guess I gonna have to look into manga too since the story is nice and I need more maou  manga art seems to be nice too. 

is there still more than one manga version ongoing or how did that turn out?


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2013)

only one of them is as far as the anime. the others are all behind the anime.


----------



## haegar (Apr 17, 2013)

seriously?

DAMN!!! I was lookin forward to moar :/


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2013)

*41 raw Ch.233*


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2013)

25 has been out for a while now, still waiting for 26 xD


----------



## haegar (Jul 28, 2013)

dreaming about maou chan seems perfectly fine for a male if ya ask me


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

great chapter 27. looks like blue demon king wants to duel 1v1 with ruby eyes since he knows she dont have any combat ability to speak of.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2013)

hmm seems like the blue demon kind is asking to be eliminated completely


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 27, 2013)

That's great. :33


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> hmm seems like the blue demon kind is asking to be eliminated completely



Heh, I would have expected Dark Knight to decapitate him immediately 

I think Hero saying out-loud that the Queen isn't strong wasn't a good move - even though most of the demons probably suspect it, it's better than to know for sure.

I guess she'll either have some great magic or the rules let her choose someone to fight for her


----------



## Mizura (Sep 1, 2013)

Didn't the Ogre clan predict that the King was about to die? I think that she will get dethroned after all, and her successor will be the one done in, lol.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Didn't the Ogre clan predict that the King was about to die? I think that she will get dethroned after all, and her successor will be the one done in, lol.



Oh, good memory! This might be how this turns out, the Blue Demon (hehe) King will somehow get to be on the throne and then will lose his life. The throne then will go back to Demon Queen?


----------



## rajin (Dec 17, 2013)

*Maoyuu Maou Yuusha 45 Raw*

*Lisa even commented on that beast's strength, which was even more than she had expected. She was even worried for Kensei*


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2014)

Link removed

new chapter is out 

dat noob blue demon king


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2014)

We're quite some chapters behind  
And I have yet to catch up...


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2014)

have a feeling all those seals are because hero destroyed the room of the dead


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> We're quite some chapters behind
> And I have yet to catch up...


i can't find the raws to this particular version 

got a link?


----------



## Mizura (Feb 19, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Didn't the Ogre clan predict that the King was about to die? I think that she will get dethroned after all, and her successor will be the one done in, lol.


^ Waiting for this to happen.  (she didn't quite get dethroned, but close enough!)

Wow, it's been so long since an update. O_o;;


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> i can't find the raws to this particular version
> 
> got a link?



Well, nope, aside from those that rajin is posting the whole time... xD


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2014)

*Maoyuu Maou Yuusha 46 Raw*

*the rule*


----------



## dream (May 19, 2014)

> Additionally, they released chapter 22.5 and most importantly *chapter 30*!



Didn't notice this, thanks. :33

"That old man would never kill anyone larger than a D-cup!"

.... 

Was a pretty enjoyable chapter.  Wonder what's up with the Hero, apparently something is wrong with him.


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2014)

yeah i was wondering why'd he harm a d-cup or higher 

he's too much of a perv to harm maou-sama 

and i think hero sustained some injuries that are rather harmful


----------



## Linkofone (May 19, 2014)

I definitely love this series.


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2014)

god wish the scan group would be faster


----------



## Linkofone (May 19, 2014)

Wooooot!

10char


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 23, 2014)

Damn! I was only checking the Extras site and missed the new chapters!
For the Halibut scans took over now and chapters 31 and 32 have already been released, so go and read them!


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's great to get an update on all the countries in the Alliance.
And damn, it seems a Crusade is coming where our heroes will be at a disadvantage, at least at first. I really hope some spies (or even the merchants) will tell them about the muskets!! After all, they'll be training for 1,5 years!
And it seems Demon Queen's demon disciples are getting involved in the bigger narrative as well. The girl is looking for the same relic the damn Pope said was stolen by the demons. Guess she'll be one of the key actors in the upcoming conflict - at least if she manages to find out something about the relic, which I'm pretty sure she will.

The Old Man's report was hilarious!  Immediately had to think of Monster Musume 
And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent? He was talking about the demons being beings with souls and that seems to be a captured Queen! Was it a callback to the chapter when the Maid-disguised-as-a-Demon Queen made that speech?


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wasnt the queen making muskets too anyway?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yes she was but they already know the long term goals behind it. remember she said war pulled people together?


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2014)

so she leaked the musket power to both sides? all planed


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 23, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt the queen making muskets too anyway?





Kirito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yes she was but they already know the long term goals behind it. remember she said war pulled people together?





Muk said:


> so she leaked the musket power to both sides? all planed



Oh, I forgot all about that...


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll read them when I have time.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2014)

wish there was more.... wants more


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2014)

errrr .... at what plot point did the anime stop again xD forgot 

i think we may be 5-7 chapters passed the anime


----------



## haegar (Jun 23, 2014)

anime kinda ended with, hmmm, hero driving out the demonking shadow of the lady or some such? think that was around ep11 or so and it ended with 12? anyways, ty, good news we moved on but I think I'll keep sitting it out till some 2dozen chaps of new stuff for me


----------



## rajin (Jun 30, 2014)

*Moonlight ~Gekka no Tenshi~
Moonlight ~Gekka no Tenshi~*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2014)

Chapter 33 is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting developments. The time for new conflict is coming closer, the Demon Realm will probably start building their roads soon, the romance plot has been moved a bit, with Dragon Princess giving up one Hero (but what did she mean when she said she betrayed him too? With the Salesman? ) and asking him to go for it already and lastly, another disciple going her own way! Nice!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2014)

And finally, after a long wait, chapter 34 is out!!

Going to sleep now, though 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the Blue Demons are on the move and have already conquered a kingdom.

That means they really abandoned the Demon World, since they left their territory open to retaliation. The muskets are coming along too...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2015)

Chapter 35 is finally out!!

Damn, the Southern Alliance will be in deep shit! And it's a bit unrealistic for them to agree on such things so quickly...ah well. 

Everyone is mobilising though. Humans & demons against humans & demons. This will surely get interesting.

And hoooray for the sexy Commander!! We'll be getting some girl on girl action in the future 

And it looks this took so long because they have a new translator. He's talking about some mistranslations which were made by previous translators, so read that page and maybe re-read chapter 34.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2015)

The build up for this war has been very well done. I can't wait for sparks to finally fly.

Also looks like Female Knight will have a powerful rival to face off against on the battlefield.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2015)

Chapter 36 is out!


----------



## Rax (Mar 1, 2015)

MC is a girl?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2015)

Rax said:


> MC is a girl?



The main character is the one named "Hero" but I guess you could say the deuteragonist is the demon lord "Ruby Eyes".


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2015)

Chapter 37 is out now!


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 14, 2015)

I am excited.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2015)

This chapter was deftly done. Looks like the older maid sister is starting to stumble upon the origins between the humans and demons.

The battle between Seal King and Hero was good while it lasted. The Beastmen army got to make an appearance and wreak havoc on the Blue Demons, Ruby Eyes made an appearance and somehow figured out what the Holy Kingdom is up to, and firearms have officially made their debut in this conflict with critically wounding Hero. 

I'm really looking forward to next chapter the wait is going to suck.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2015)

Hero 

Besides that, I'm really loving how the story is progressing.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 15, 2015)

So wait, The hero can pump out explosions beyond that of a nuclear bomb, even vaporizing mountains iirc........But he can't tank a few musket balls.....


I don't even know what to say about that .


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 15, 2015)

probably they have magic behind them or something.

Still...HEEERRROOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> So wait, The hero can pump out explosions beyond that of a nuclear bomb, even vaporizing mountains iirc........But he can't tank a few musket balls.....
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to say about that .



It's been ages since I've read older chapters but I don't feel that it is unreasonable to see him be taken down by a couple of musket balls.  They'll still be traveling fast and are capable of fucking up his insides.  Despite all of his offensive power he is still more or less a human without skin that can shrug off said musket balls.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2015)

Chapter 38 is out!


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 22, 2015)

> .But he can't tank a few musket balls.....



Japanimanga/anime logic


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2015)

Never saw the Blue Seal King going out like this. Getting killed by a borderline no name bandit. 

Pretty smart trick by female knight to set ablaze the water paths by using a special oil mixture. They would have gotten decimated by the church's forces if they hadn't.

Looks like Magician/Sorceress makes an appearance at the end. Hopefully she gives us some answers.


----------



## Muk (Mar 23, 2015)

never thought those cleric guys were actually good for something
but together chanting some buffs and curses wasn't bad at all xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2015)

Chapter 39 is out.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2015)

damn holy army only lost 2k soldiers from their 200k army


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2015)

What is that priest going to do with those eyeballs?


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2015)

Implant them or call them the Holy grail


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2015)

It really is pretty absurd that Holy Key only lost 1% of their forces in that battle. I know they have technology and numbers but it is definitely shocking. The merchant guild's weakening of their supply lines and ability to sustain that army will be paramount.

Oh boy those eye balls scream weapons of mass destruction all over them.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2015)

Chapter 40 is out.

Mushoku_Tensei

Pretty good chapter.  Liked the Hero/Maou interactions.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah I'm only just reading it now, but I loved that almost half of it was spent on Hero/Ruby Eyes interactions and shenanigans. I wonder what weapon she is going to develop for the Southern Alliance? 

Also there is probably no basis for this whatsoever, but I think I'm going to start shipping Fairy Queen with Lone Winter King.


----------



## rajin (Jun 16, 2015)

*15 TO 25 RAW*
*
daily prayers

daily prayers
daily prayers
daily prayers
daily prayers

daily prayers

daily prayers

daily prayers

daily prayers

daily prayers


daily prayers

daily prayers*


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Oh boy those eye balls scream weapons of mass destruction all over them.



Was that shown and did I miss it? Or was it only implied!

Caught up with this too, it's a pity Hero couldn't wait a night longer before going on his journey 

Artifacts, plans, weapons, strategies. This gunna be gud!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2015)

New chap's out!

Translation was a bit weird this time.

Anyway, the Elder Maid and Hero have to do something, otherwise Gateway City is pass?. 

The creation mythos is also pretty interesting, so the humans are the ones who fucked up everything anyway, huh?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2015)

Fucking humans and fucking pope or whatever he is, church sure likes screwing thing sin this story.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, that Bishop is really shady.


----------

